
When More Info Isn't Better for Students (2018) - memexy
https://www.insidehighered.com/news/2018/05/11/info-rich-course-planning-apps-may-lower-grades
======
memexy
> New findings by researchers at Stanford University suggest that academically
> competitive college students actually perform worse over all when they get
> access to digital course-planning platforms that show how previous students
> performed.

